# I'm Not A Frog!



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*I just look like one sometimes....*


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

bless my golden lays like that - squashed dog


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

aww how Cute looks like a cuddly toy:001_wub:


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

I noticed you've cleaned your floor for a change Janice....clearly a staged photo then :lol::lol:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> I noticed you've cleaned your floor for a change Janice....clearly a staged photo then :lol::lol:


*shhhhhhhh! i had to...these damn digital cameras show up everything..
cute though aint he? and he would even better with a white one next to him.*


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

JANICE199 said:


> *shhhhhhhh! i had to...these damn digital cameras show up everything..
> cute though aint he? and he would even better with a white one next to him.*


are you still looking


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

tashi said:


> are you still looking


*lol Tashi i wasn't, o/h doesnt want another dog...but i was looking for a poodle for another member and came across a lovely lickle white one...
I wish people would stop encouraging me.*


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

Aww thats a fab photo it makes me want to cuddle in with him 



FREE SPIRIT said:


> I noticed you've cleaned your floor for a change Janice....clearly a staged photo then :lol::lol:


Nahh i reckon Janice has altered it in photoshop to make it look clean (like i would)  :thumbup:



JANICE199 said:


> *lol Tashi i wasn't, o/h doesnt want another dog...but i was looking for a poodle for another member and came across a lovely lickle white one...
> I wish people would stop encouraging me.*


Janice you need a white poodle, you need a white poodle.  I don't see anyone encouraging you at all


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

griffpan said:


> lol...you clearly know Janice very well too.  :lol::lol:


----------



## marion..d (Nov 12, 2008)

great picture........... millie lies like that to and we also call her a frog lol


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *lol Tashi i wasn't, o/h doesnt want another dog...but i was looking for a poodle for another member and came across a lovely lickle white one...
> I wish people would stop encouraging me.*


you should live to regret the things you have done and not the things you haven't done.

your white poodle would look nice under your arm Janice as you step on to the bus flashing the driver your free bus pass


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

Oh and I also meant to say your dog looking like a frog looks fabulous - great pic


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

LOL 
Great pic, Lovely frog-dog and a handy floor mop.


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

that picture is so funny...its clearly a frog-dog


----------

